
Ask HN: Why are LinkedIn’s job recommendations terrible? - rubyfan
My expectations for the largest professional network are much higher than the quality of job recommendations I see. Am I the only one? Are my expectations too high?
======
gamechangr
LinkedIn is the least interesting (and relevant) of all the social media
sites. Most of their job openings have already been filled. They are copies of
original job postings somewhere else.

------
codeonfire
Their main problem is they recommend jobs that people already have. Why would
someone quit for an equal job?

~~~
rubyfan
If I even saw that it would be explainable. I see stuff that’s not even close.
I’ve held fairly senior roles and I’ll get recommendations to be a junior
business analyst in an industry not remotely connected.

------
CyberFonic
...and there are so many lazy recruiters spamming about inappropriate job
openings as well.

Now that LinkedIn is part of the Microsoft empire, I perceive that it has
become of even lesser value. Still Ok to track down former co-workers, etc.
But it constantly nags me to signup for paid plans.

------
PaulHoule
How are they wrong? What kind of recommendations do you want to see?

~~~
rubyfan
Stuff’s not even remotely related to my current or past experience or industry

